# Far or Near?



## Frequency (Jan 14, 2012)

Which one you like????.....

*Far?*





or
_*
Near?

*_




_*Please share your feelings...

Regards *_


----------



## mishele (Jan 14, 2012)

Near.........beautiful color and the subject really pops.
Far...........The background is too busy for me and doesn't add to the shot.

Keep shooting!!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you Mishele......


----------



## Rephargotohp (Jan 14, 2012)

Far


----------



## Frequency (Jan 14, 2012)

Rephargotohp said:


> Far



Thank you Reph


----------



## Rephargotohp (Jan 14, 2012)

You've got some beautiful light there and I love water lilies


----------



## Beast95 (Jan 15, 2012)

wow. I really really like the second one. They are both very good shots, but the second one doesnt have all of the detail in the background of the first one, which kind of distracts from the flower's beauty. I really like all of the detail in it, which makes the photo pop off my screen!

&&The color contrast of yellow is amazing, they are very bright; almost neon colors. Nature always finds her ways of amazing me!


----------



## PappyRoot (Jan 15, 2012)

Frequency said:
			
		

> Which one you like????.....
> 
> Far?
> 
> ...



I like the near as it show the detail and colors.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dakkon76 (Jan 15, 2012)

I perfer "Far" because it literally looks like it's got light shining up through the center of it. I think the dark background makes the yellow more striking. Great shots!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 16, 2012)

Rephargotohp said:


> You've got some beautiful light there and I love water lilies



Again thank you Reph


----------



## Frequency (Jan 16, 2012)

Beast95 said:


> wow. I really really like the second one. They are both very good shots, but the second one doesnt have all of the detail in the background of the first one, which kind of distracts from the flower's beauty. I really like all of the detail in it, which makes the photo pop off my screen!
> 
> &&The color contrast of yellow is amazing, they are very bright; almost neon colors. Nature always finds her ways of amazing me!



Thank you Beast, I am inspired by Nature and now by your words also


----------



## Frequency (Jan 16, 2012)

PappyRoot said:


> Frequency said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Root


----------



## Frequency (Jan 16, 2012)

dakkon76 said:


> I perfer "Far" because it literally looks like it's got light shining up through the center of it. I think the dark background makes the yellow more striking. Great shots!



Thank you dakkon, so much


----------



## KenC (Jan 16, 2012)

Given that choice, "Near," but I'd prefer a little more context and more dark background, so I'd take about the left half of "Far" as a vertical, and would also clone out the bright spots near the right side of the flower, and perhaps also darken the background a bit more.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 16, 2012)

Far


----------



## Omofo (Jan 16, 2012)

I prefer far, but the WB seems to be off...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## gsgary (Jan 16, 2012)

Near, very nice looks like we have a flower thing going on


----------



## pashabelman (Jan 16, 2012)

I like the one from further away.


----------



## GreatPhotoRace (Jan 16, 2012)

I would like to see a middle shot. The far is too busy, and the near is too cramped. Great color and clarity though!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 17, 2012)

KenC said:


> Given that choice, "Near," but I'd prefer a little more context and more dark background, so I'd take about the left half of "Far" as a vertical, and would also clone out the bright spots near the right side of the flower, and perhaps also darken the background a bit more.



Thank you Ken; i  noticed the points you mentioned ; regards


----------



## Frequency (Jan 17, 2012)

Joey_Ricard said:


> Far


Thank you Joey


----------



## Frequency (Jan 17, 2012)

Omofo said:


> I prefer far, but the WB seems to be off...



Thank you Omofo


----------



## Frequency (Jan 17, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



Hahaha..... really a funny stuff ( i laughed a lot) 

Thanks


----------



## Frequency (Jan 17, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Near, very nice looks like we have a flower thing going on



Thank you Gary 

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Jan 17, 2012)

pashabelman said:


> I like the one from further away.



Thank you Pashableman


----------



## Frequency (Jan 17, 2012)

GreatPhotoRace said:


> I would like to see a middle shot. The far is too busy, and the near is too cramped. Great color and clarity though!



Thank you GPR


----------



## Underdeveloped (Jan 17, 2012)

far, for sure.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you Underdeveloped


----------



## pburwell (Jan 17, 2012)

I like the near version but I find the yellows to be a bit over-saturated and some detail seems to be missing.  My $0.02 worth.

Best regards,

Paul


----------



## Joel_W (Jan 20, 2012)

Given just the two options, I'd go with 2 over 1. But as already said, one has a lot of possibilities.  I would crop out most of the right side, leaving a little more detail just under the flower, and more room around it.  Colors are just perfect, and nicely exposed.


----------



## PapaMatt (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice shots but I like the NEAR One, Nice color, comes alive, nice work


----------



## cguron (Jan 20, 2012)

Far


----------



## Frequency (Jan 20, 2012)

pburwell said:


> I like the near version but I find the yellows to be a bit over-saturated and some detail seems to be missing.  My $0.02 worth.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Paul



Thank you Paul.. i think your concern is not out of place....

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Jan 20, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Given just the two options, I'd go with 2 over 1. But as already said, one has a lot of possibilities.  I would crop out most of the right side, leaving a little more detail just under the flower, and more room around it.  Colors are just perfect, and nicely exposed.



Thank you Joel for those words
'


----------



## Frequency (Jan 20, 2012)

cguron said:


> Far



Thank you cguron


----------



## Compaq (Jan 21, 2012)

Imo, they are two completely different shots, with two different messages. I interpret Far as "beauty is found everywhere"ish. Near seems more of a close-up portrait. 

I choose both.


----------



## Compaq (Jan 21, 2012)

Imo, they are completely different photos, with very different messages...based on my own interpretations, of course. Both have qualities I like. I'll write more when I'm off the iPhone.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 22, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Imo, they are two completely different shots, with two different messages. I interpret Far as "beauty is found everywhere"ish. Near seems more of a close-up portrait.
> 
> I choose both.



I have a feast of thanks for you


----------



## Frequency (Jan 22, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Imo, they are completely different photos, with very different messages...based on my own interpretations, of course. Both have qualities I like. I'll write more when I'm off the iPhone.



I am eagerly waiting for that


----------



## Lbecker (Jan 22, 2012)

I prefer near, I find myself wandering around in the far photo.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 22, 2012)

Lbecker said:


> I prefer near, I find myself wandering around in the far photo.



Thank you Lbecker


----------



## Mo. (Jan 22, 2012)

Near.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 22, 2012)

Mo. said:


> Near.



Thank you Mo....

..and i really love your icon.... so cute


----------



## Compaq (Jan 22, 2012)

Frequency said:


> Compaq said:
> 
> 
> > Imo, they are completely different photos, with very different messages...based on my own interpretations, of course. Both have qualities I like. I'll write more when I'm off the iPhone.
> ...




Far:
I don't know how you did the lighting, but it's beautiful! It looks like it glows, in a natural way. I like the lifeless (in lack of a better word) background. Or rather, "soon-to-be-lifeful" background. I'm not sure about the English word for those "un-finished" flowers, but this image shows what they one day will become. They may be ugly, grey and lifeless, but they sure will grow into something beautiful. This sounds cliché, but that was what I though. It can apply to many a situation, something people might relate to - or somehow relate to similar situations. Of course, I have no idea why you shot it like that, but that is my interpretation.
One thing, though. I wish you had included the entire thing in upper right corner, as it plays an important part in my interpretation 

Near:
Same as before about the lighting. It's beautiful. The flower is razor sharp. Beautiful close-up. Did you use a flash coming from image right?

Ohh, and I never intended to post twice, the phone messed up, and I posted again...but the first one came through anyway...


----------



## Frequency (Jan 22, 2012)

Compaq said:


> Frequency said:
> 
> 
> > Compaq said:
> ...


All glows are natural and All Glory to Nature !!!!  i was a mediator between Nature's Creative excellence and Camera's technological  sophistication   
Regards


----------

